# 1987 635 misfire



## playfone (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi

Need some help. I have a 1987 635csi. Car long term project that I'm just getting to. Problem. Under a load, engine misfires. Idle is good and slow increase in RPM is even and no misfire. as soon as I hit the gas with any force, it misfires.
I have replaced, spark plugs and wires. checked everything common. Same problem.

Any thoughts where to start. 
TX

Greg


----------

